# Where to live in Portugal



## lflane

My husband and I are seriously considering retiring in Portugal. We have a trip scheduled in November, but we are in need of some information.
We aren't sure where we want to live - the Silver Coast, Central Portugal, North, South - where ever. 
We've both lived overseas for most of our adult lives, sometimes around other expats and sometimes not. So we're not totally unaware of some of the issues involved in living overseas as expats.
From what I've been able to find out, there are a lot of expats on the Silver Coast - mostly from the UK. When we lived in South Africa, there were a lot of people from the UK there as well and they are great to be around. 
I'm pretty self sufficient, but my husband really enjoys the company of other people. So I'm worried that we would select an area that would "isolate" us from other expats. I've been looking at the area around Tomar - would we find ourselves "stangers in a strange land" or would there be a community of expats within a reasonable distance?
Any information that someone could give would be very much appreciated.
Thanks
Leslie Lane


----------



## silvers

Hi Leslie,
Tomar is indeed a beautiful area and you certainly would not be without contacts there. I live close to Nazare on the Silver coast and we have a few South Africans here, they seem to love the place. Tomar would also be much cheaper than the Silver coast to buy.
Good luck.


----------



## lflane

*Thank you*

Thank you for the information - we're still undecided, but knowledge is power.
Leslie


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Leslie

Silvers is quite right about Tomar. I am sure that Derek will be along as he is in Tomar. Their are many wonderful places in Central Portugal, from the Silver Coast to the Spanish border. 

Do not buy the first place you see. Spend time in Portugal find a base in parts of your chosen area and if you can travel out from your base in each direction. That's just what i did till i found what i wanted.

Before you look at property when you have found your chosen area to spend your time. Do as much research as you can Schools if needed, shops and the local infrastructure banks, super markets, bars etc. It's no good finding your dream home only to find that other things do not stack up. I spent two years of research many trips to Gois. More than a thousand posts on Forums and i am still amassing information. Fond the views of the local Camara "council" about their policy about building what is permitted and where what can you do etc.

A tip from Nigel we do not have regular expat meeting all that means is at a set time we all must meet up. In Gois when the expats see each other they just stop and go have a coffee and a chat. 

Forums are a good place to find out all you need. You can ask as much as you like as often as you like. When you get information that helps you then bookmark the page so you can go back to it.

Good luck with your search.

Peter


----------



## omostra06

Tomar is a a town of around 50,000 people, its popular with visitors as well as people moving to live here. there are several expats from various countries around the world live here, some people like the company of other expats, 

others like to be more alone, here we have a good mix, if someone wants the company of other expats there are lots around, they orginise lunches, evenings out, day trips, bbqs etc, there is always something going on that some expats have arranged or are attending. 

if you prefare to just blend in with the locals, then that is possible too, although there are expats here the numbers are not large enough to have caused any cultural changes, we have no english bars, no fish and chip shops etc,

so its a nice place to live, whatever you like to do.


my best advice would be to live in a place that feels like the real portugal, countryside, good rural feel, but just ten mins drive from a big town that can offer lots to do and see,

In some more smaller remote places you dont get the choice. there may not be much to do or many expats around for company, you could get bored.

If you are used to a busy lifestyle now, resturants, theatre, cinema, galleries, for example, then dont give up that lifestyle just because you moved to portugal, move somewhere that offers you plenty to do, so you dont get bored and fed up, some people do like to be isolated and enjoy living miles from anything, thats not for me, i like to live in the country but have city life just over the hill, best of both worlds.

The good thing about portugal is that it is so diverse, different scenery, lifestyles, climate all in one country.

good luck with your plans.


----------



## lflane

Thanks so much!
It's sounding better and better. We would also like to be in a quiet, semi-rural area that isn't distant from a city. That would be the best of both worlds. 
Do you know if we have to have a definite area decided before we make our visa application? There is so much to choose from and my husband and I really just want to take a good look before we try to buy a home.



omostra06 said:


> Tomar is a a town of around 50,000 people, its popular with visitors as well as people moving to live here. there are several expats from various countries around the world live here, some people like the company of other expats,
> 
> others like to be more alone, here we have a good mix, if someone wants the company of other expats there are lots around, they orginise lunches, evenings out, day trips, bbqs etc, there is always something going on that some expats have arranged or are attending.
> 
> if you prefare to just blend in with the locals, then that is possible too, although there are expats here the numbers are not large enough to have caused any cultural changes, we have no english bars, no fish and chip shops etc,
> 
> so its a nice place to live, whatever you like to do.
> 
> 
> my best advice would be to live in a place that feels like the real portugal, countryside, good rural feel, but just ten mins drive from a big town that can offer lots to do and see,
> 
> In some more smaller remote places you dont get the choice. there may not be much to do or many expats around for company, you could get bored.
> 
> If you are used to a busy lifestyle now, resturants, theatre, cinema, galleries, for example, then dont give up that lifestyle just because you moved to portugal, move somewhere that offers you plenty to do, so you dont get bored and fed up, some people do like to be isolated and enjoy living miles from anything, thats not for me, i like to live in the country but have city life just over the hill, best of both worlds.
> 
> The good thing about portugal is that it is so diverse, different scenery, lifestyles, climate all in one country.
> 
> good luck with your plans.


----------



## lflane

Thanks for the information. 
We are in the process of trying to find something that will work for us. It's a big decision, and I don't want to rush it. We are planning on first finding an area we can both be happy with, then renting for a bit, and then hopefully buying something. 
Part of me wants to just buy and get it over with, but I think we need to take our time on this one.
There seem to be a lot of "renovations" on some of the houses on sale online. How difficult/costly is it to "renovate" or "modernise" the homes in Portugal?

QUOTE=PETERFC666;163039]Hi Leslie

Silvers is quite right about Tomar. I am sure that Derek will be along as he is in Tomar. Their are many wonderful places in Central Portugal, from the Silver Coast to the Spanish border. 

Do not buy the first place you see. Spend time in Portugal find a base in parts of your chosen area and if you can travel out from your base in each direction. That's just what i did till i found what i wanted.

Before you look at property when you have found your chosen area to spend your time. Do as much research as you can Schools if needed, shops and the local infrastructure banks, super markets, bars etc. It's no good finding your dream home only to find that other things do not stack up. I spent two years of research many trips to Gois. More than a thousand posts on Forums and i am still amassing information. Fond the views of the local Camara "council" about their policy about building what is permitted and where what can you do etc.

A tip from Nigel we do not have regular expat meeting all that means is at a set time we all must meet up. In Gois when the expats see each other they just stop and go have a coffee and a chat. 

Forums are a good place to find out all you need. You can ask as much as you like as often as you like. When you get information that helps you then bookmark the page so you can go back to it.

Good luck with your search.

Peter[/QUOTE]


----------



## omostra06

Renting first before making any big decisions is a very good idea, it lets you get a feel for a region before you buy and make a big comitment. if you dont like the region then its easy to move on to someplace else.


----------



## JOKERSTAR212

hi we're planning a move to portugal from ireland. we're a young couple with a 2 yr old child. we're torn between the algarve and silver coast.. we know wherever we do go we must rent and scope the areas out to find somewhere more permanent that suit's all our needs.. we're flying out in sept which is 8 weeks from now and we dont know where to start ie algarve or silver coast, how to go about finding a suitable apt/cottage to rent asap funds aren't great at the moment but should have enough to keep us going for 8 weeks as I've been made redundant. we'd also be looking into finding a good school.. etc etc.. my husband does bar work so he'll be interested in something coastal bar trade. Im a hairdresser by trade we re currently learning the language so hope to have that in order as best we can come departure day.. pls HELP!!!!!!! any advice is more than appreciated we know there s a lot of work to do when we get there but it's all about finding the right footing and location.


----------



## canoeman

As you need to work to survive you only have one option and that is the Algarve, but with current crisis as elsewhere in EU work is very hard to find and more so for expats.

Algarve is a holiday area so more work but it's still seasonal, and September back end of season when people will be laid off.
I really wish you luck but I think your making a mistake, especially as you have money for 8 weeks?? apart from difficulty in finding employment you won't be entitled to any social support here which I presume you have some entitlement to in Ireland.
Schooling 2 year old, it's more creches you should be looking at, and there all private here.


----------



## robc

Canoe has said it all........................just think very carefully before you leap in. 

Rob


----------



## Waterdog

Few years ago I planned to buy in Portugal (Algarve) but having listened to advice from those more knowledgeable than me, rather than buy, I would rent until the current financial situation resolve itself, one way or the other


----------



## santaanita

interesting that bit about entiletalmemet that canueman said,i was talking to a guy i have known for a couple of years and he gets unemplyment money here.sorry bad day on the spelling


----------



## canoeman

Where talking here about new people who aren't employed or Resident in Portuguese or it's Social Security system, Chapter 10 of this link to all Social Security rights in Portugal, covers unemployment benefits.
Seeing as their activly encourage their own nationals to emigrate for employment opportunities, there hardly likely to welcome unemployed people with limited capital.

http://ec.europa.eu/employment_soci...our social security rights in Portugal_en.pdf


----------



## notlongnow

Sorry to say, I'm with Canoeman too. Half the Portuguese will be scratching around for work come September when the tourists have gone home...and they can speak the language fluently. If you don't have work lined up, bring at least a year's money...otherwise you have a recipe for disaster...


----------



## robc

notlongnow said:


> Sorry to say, I'm with Canoeman too. Half the Portuguese will be scratching around for work come September when the tourists have gone home...and they can speak the language fluently. If you don't have work lined up, bring at least a year's money...otherwise you have a recipe for disaster...



Totally agree, heard today that another group of workers are to be put on "greens" and short time, and this is in a shoe export factory.


----------



## Mayflower44

lflane said:


> Thank you for the information - we're still undecided, but knowledge is power.
> Leslie


We are two retired people who have just moved to Portugal. We rented for a few months as we wanted to be sure of the area where we lived. All the pre-conceived ideas we had have changed as part of gaining knowledge. We originally wanted lots of land but have revised that as it is hard work gardening in the heat and there is the issue of water. We also worried about being isolated but ended up buying a house which is about 15 kilometres from a town! If you love a house - you love it wherever it is. I hope we don't live to regret that (have not moved in yet).

But it is essential to have time to look round and be sure of what you actually need as well as want. I personally would not buy a house which needs major renovation.. We considered one house which (we were assured) needed a few thousand euros spending on it but when we actually got quotes it became obvious that it made the house too expensive and there are houses available which are better value for money as they do not need renovation only basic decorating.

Knowledge is power! Good luck


----------



## travelling-man

Leslie

I'm not sure where you're coming from but you did mention South Africa..... One thing I guarantee you'll love if you're coming from RSA to here is the service you get from Government here...... Some people will tell you it's slow and not up to much but they haven't lived in South Africa and compared to that, it's simply superb here! LOL!


----------



## JosephUpshaw

It depends on the different points of view. Where do you want to live? Near sea? Or in the center of entertainment?


----------

